# Help!!



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, 
This really sucks.

I woke up yesterday morning and one of my Glo-Lite Tetras was deceased, and i didnt think anything of it cause he was old anyways, and now today when I got up I went and looked at my tank, Like I do every morning and my Betta looks REALLY SICK!

His top fin is all discolored, its like a creamy white and kinda looks like a white scab and his mouth is all white also and looks scabby,  his face looks bloated and he has just been lying at the bottom of the tank for most of the day looking REALLY SICK! but he did come up to eat today,

Iam still not really familer with diseases and suck in the tank so iam really really confused and scared and dont know what it is or what to do, can someone help me please ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

It's really kinda hard to make any kind of diagnosis w/o actually seeing the fish (and even then it is guesswork in times). Do you have a picture of him?

It also helps to know what size tank he's in, what else is in the tank (besides the neons), how long you had him, water params, how often you change the water, filter, heater etc. etc.

However, what I would do in the meantime is to separate him into a hospital bowl/tank with fresh, conditioned water and just some aquarium salt (~ 1 tsp/gal) and keep an eye on him. Change the water daily. Sometimes that alone will do the trick if it is not too serious.


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Its Too Late  

He passed away sometime within the last half hour, 
This is Freakin stupid, 
Not once have I ever had problems with my tank and now two fish in two days and my betta was fine yesterday with no problems and then BANG!! today hes all dicolored, bloated and now dead.

I dont know what the heck to do? :evil:


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear.

How long have you had the setup? Anything new in it (fish, plants, etc.) that could've put it out of whack?


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

The ONLY thing added to my tank as in Chemicals was some Nutrafin Aqua Plus Tap Water Conditioner, and as for aquatic animals, the Mystery Snail is the only new one and that was just last week.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

well all i can add is that glo-light and neon tetras are very sensitive to water changes and generally anything so they could have just passed on their own... as for the betta i dont know...


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

When was the last time you did a water change ? DO you use any sprays in the room ?


RC


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

^
I do a water change once a month and my most recent change was on Friday,January 14th.
When I do a change I only take out 25% of the water.

and the water that I always put in is Tap water with the Aqua Plus tap water conditioner.


I dont have the slightest clue on what is going on cause now tonite one of my Neon Tetras is starting to get that white crap all over his back and top fin. :?


Thanks for the disease website, 
I MIGHT have pin pointed the disease, I THINK it is Neon Tetra Disease (NTD) but would that cause my Betta to get it and die?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

You might want to do more water changes. Weekly would be best, but biweekly is pretty decent.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

> I MIGHT have pin pointed the disease, I THINK it is Neon Tetra Disease (NTD) but would that cause my Betta to get it and die?


Yes, NTD is a protozoan parasite, any fish can get it. Unfortunately, it's impossible to cure. All you can pretty much do is euthanize the infected fish and sterilize the tank with bleach if it really is NTD.


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for trying to help me as much as you's can with the little bit of info I was able to provide.


Iam 99.9% positive that it is NTD, cause I have read up on the symptoms and have spent all day and night now watching my tank and seeing the results and iam slowly watching my Neon die, 

How do I humanly euthanize the rest of the tank??

and what could have caused this NTD to appear in my tank like this??


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Where it came, dunno, maybe via the new snail???

You can put them in a cup with ice water and alcohol, it is very fast. Or a clove oil mix, if you can get your hands on it.


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

thatsfishy @ Fri Jan 28 said:


> Where it came, dunno, maybe via the new snail???
> 
> You can put them in a cup with ice water and alcohol, it is very fast. Or a clove oil mix, if you can get your hands on it.



ARGH!!  

I hate the thoughts of doing that stuff.


If it is the snail then Iam going to the friggin store where my girlfriend got him from and iam going to raise HECK!

I hate the thoughts of having to euthanize them and I also hate teh thoughts of STARTING ALL OVER!! with the Cycling etc...


Thanks Again


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

sorry to hear about your fish i hope you can get some kind of repayment but nothing can make up for haveing to euthinze you whole tank   hope it all goes better next time


----------

